# منتديات القانون الجنائي Criminal Law Forum > القوانين الحديثة في الدول العربية > قوانين الجزائر >  النظام القضائي الجزائري

## هيثم الفقى

يتميز النظام القضائي الجزائري بالدرجة المزدوجة للجهات القضائية (المحاكم و المجالس). و على قمة الهرم، المحكمة العليا التي يمنحها الدستور دور جهاز منظم لنشاط المجالس والمحاكم التابعة للنظام القضائي. و هي تضمن توحيد الاجتهاد القضائي عبر البلاد وتسهر على احترام القانون.
يتميز النظام القضائي الجزائري منذ دستور 1996 ، بازدواجية الجهات القضائية ( القضاء العادي و القضاء الإداري ).
و لكل شخص، يعتبر نفسه متضررا من تصرفات الإدارة أو مؤسسة عمومية ذات طابع إداري، الحق في اللجوء إلى محاكم النظام الإداري للحصول على التعويض (هذا ما ينص عليه القانون رقم 01-98 المؤرخ في 30 ماي ، 1998 المتعلق بصلاحيات مجلس الدولة و سيره ) 
في الأمور الجزائية، تخول المادة 29 من قانون الإجراءات الجزائية، للنيابة العامة سلطة ممارسة الدعوى العمومية. وعلى هذا الأساس، يلتمس قضاة النيابة باسم المجتمع، تطبيق القانون على مرتكبي الجرائم المنصوص عليها في قانون العقوبات والقوانين الملحقة به
كما يمكن ان تحرك الدعوى امام المحاكم العادية عن طريق الاستدعاء المباشر، التحقيق، أو في حالة التلبس بالجريمة، مع حق ضحايا المخالفات في تحريك الدعوى العمومية عن طريق الشكوى و تشكيل الطرف المدني أمام قاضي التحقيق المادة 72 من قانون الإجراءات المدنية) والاستدعاء المباشر أمام محكمة الجنح (المادة 337 مكرر). 
تمارس المحكمة العليا رقابة فيما يخص انسجام الأحكام القضائية مع القاعدة القانونية و يمكنها إثبات الأحكام القضائية محل الطعن، أو إبطالها. و في هذه الحالة، يتم إحالة القضية على الجهة المختصة. 
وعدا تمثيل الهيئات العمومية بمصالحها النزاعية، لا يتم الطعن أمام المحكمة العليا إلا عن طريق محامي معتمد لدى المحكمة العليا. 
و يعترف بهذه الصفة للمحامي الذي لديه أكثر من عشر (10) سنوات خدمة. 
أ ) هيكلة القضاء الجزائري: 
المحاكم: 
هي الجهات القضائية القاعدية، متواجدة عبر غالبية الدوائر، و لكل محكمة اختصاص إقليمي، يغطي عدد من البلديات محصورة بموجب قانون التقسيم القضائي. 
أقسام المحكمة: 
تحتوي جميع المحاكم على سبعة أقسام رئيسية، و هي: القسم المدني، و قسم الأحوال الشخصية، و القسم الاجتماعي، و القسم التجاري، و القسم العقاري و القسم الاستعجالي
و القسم الجزائي، و قسم الأحداث.
المجلس:
بموجب الأمر المؤرخ سنة ،1997 و المتعلق بالتقسيم القضائي، تمت برمجة 48 مجلس، موزع حسب التقسيم الإداري. و يحدد التقسيم القضائي الاختصاص الإقليمي للمجالس الذي يبقى مختلفا عن الاختصاص الإداري بالمعنى الضيق . يعتبرالمجلس هيئة قضائية للاستئناف 
كما يضم رئيسا ورؤساء غرف و مستشارين و نيابة عامة و مصلحة كتابة الضبط. و ينقسم كل مجلس إلى عدة غرف قد تتفرع إلى أقسام، عند الاقتضاء.
تعتبر غرفة الاتهام، المؤسسة على مستوى كل مجلس، جهة قضائية للتحقيق، من الدرجة الثانية. ولرئيس غرفة الاتهام، صلاحية مراقبة نشاط غرف التحقيق و الإشراف عليه. كما تقوم غرفة الاتهام بمراقبة نشاطات ضباط الشرطة القضائية. 
المحكمة العليا: 
تم إنشاء المحكمة العليا سنة 1963(القانون رقم 63-218 المؤرخ في: 18 جوان 1963 المؤسس للمحكمة العليا). وهي أعلى مؤسسة قضائية، تمارس تقييم أعمال المجالس والمحاكم وتضمن توحيد الاجتهاد القضائي للنظام القضائي على كامل التراب الوطني ، كما تسهر على احترام القانون. 
و تتشكل المحكمة العليا، التي تخضع حاليا لقانون سنة ،1989 المعدل والمتمم، من ثمان غرف ( مدني و عقاري و اجتماعي و جنائي و الجنح والمخالفات و الأحوال الشخصية و الغرفة التجارية والبحرية وغرفة العرائض). 
كما تتمتع بالاستقلالية المالية واستقلالية التسيير. و يرجع تسيير المصالح الإدارية إلى أمين عام، يساعده رئيس قسم إداري ورئيس قسم الوثائق. 
و تختص المحكمة العليا، لاسيما في الفصل في الطعون بالنقض المرفوعة ضد القرارات والأحكام النهائية الصادرة عن المجالس والمحاكم باستثناء الجهات القضائية التابعة للنظام الإداري. 
مجلس الدولة : 
مجلس الدولة الجزائري ، مؤسسة حديثة النشأة (1998). و هو الجهاز المنظم لنشاط المحاكم الإدارية. و يبدي رأيه حول مشاريع القوانين قبل تفحصها من قبل مجلس الوزراء. كما يتمتع بالاستقلالية في ممارسة صلاحياته القضائية. وينظر مجلس الدولة في الأحكام و القرارات الابتدائية و النهائية: 
- الطعون بالبطلان، المرفوعة ضد القرارات التنظيمية أو الفردية ، الصادرة عن السلطات الإدارية المركزية، و المؤسسات العمومية الوطنية والمنظمات المهنية الوطنية. 
- الطعون التفسيرية والطعون التقييمية لشرعية الأفعال التي يكون نزاعها تابعا لمجلس الدولة. و ينظر بناء على طلب الإستئناف، في الأحكام الابتدائية، الصادرة عن المحاكم الإدارية في كل الحالات التي لا ينص فيها القانون على غير ذلك. 
كما ينظر في الطعون بالنقض ضد القرارات النهائية للجهات القضائية الإدارية، وكذا الطعون بالنقض في قرارات مجلس المحاسبة. 
محكمة التنازع : تتشكل محكمة النزاعات من سبعة قضاة، من بينهم الرئيس. يعين نصفهم من بين قضاة المحكمة العليا والنصف الآخر من بين قضاة مجلس الدولة. 
و تختص هذه المحكمة في الفصل في نزاعات الاختصاص بين الجهات القضائية التابعة للنظام القضائي والجهات القضائية التابعة للنظام الإداري، كما أن قراراتها ليست قابلة لأي لجوء إلى الطعن. 
محكمة الجنايات : هي الجهة القضائية المختصة في النظر في الأفعال الموصوفة بالإجرامية والجنح والمخالفات المشابهة، وكذا الجرائم الموصوفة بأعمال تخريبية وإرهابية، المحالة بقرار نهائي من غرفة الاتهام. ولها كامل السلطة لمحاكمة الأشخاص الكبار والأحداث الذين بلغوا سن السادس عشر (16) وارتكبوا جرائم إرهابية محالة بقرار نهائي من غرفة الاتهام. كما تفصل في الأخير، بثلاثة قضاة، يساعدهم مساعدان محلفان. 
ب ) الجهات القضائية المتخصصة : 
المحاكم المتخصصة : يتعين الإشارة هنا، إلى أن مشروع قانون عضوي يعدل التنظيم القضائي ويؤسس محاكم عقارية واجتماعية وتجارية و بحرية، هو حاليا محل نقاش على مستوى البرلمان. 
المحاكم الإدارية : 
تشكل المحاكم الإدارية جهات قضائية للقانون العام في الأمورالإدارية. وقراراتها قابلة للاستئناف أمام مجلس الدولة. و للفصل بشكل صحيح، يجب أن تضم المحكمة الإدارية ثلاثة قضاة على الأقل. و يخضع قضاة المحكمة الإدارية إلى القانون الأساسي للقضاء و يتم توزيعهم على غرف، قد تتفرع إلى أقسام. 
المحكمة العسكرية : 
تعتبر المحكمة العسكرية جهة قضائية استثنائية، مكلفة بمحاكمة بعض الجرائم الخاصة بالجيش والأشخاص الذين لهم صفة عسكرية. تخضع هذه القرارات لمراقبة المحكمة العليا. 
النيابة العامة : 
تقوم النيابة العامة باسم المجتمع، بممارسة الدعوى العمومية و تطالب بتطبيق القانون. وهي ممثلة لدى كل جهة قضائية، و تحضر مناقشات جهات الحكم ، حيث يجب النطق بالقرارات في حضورها . 
كما تتكفل بتنفيذ الأحكام القضائية، و يحق لها اللجوء إلى القوة العمومية وكذا ضباط وأعوان الشرطة القضائية، خلال ممارستها لمهامها. 
و يلزم ممثلي النيابة العامة بأخذ الالتماسات الكتابية طبقا لتعليمات مسؤوليهم. ويقدمون بحرية الملاحظات الشفهية اللازمة في الجلسة.
يمثل النائب العام النيابة العامة أمام المجلس وكل المحاكم، ويمثل وكيل الجمهورية النائب العام أمام المحكمة. 
المستخدمون القضائيون: 
يضم المستخدمون القضائيون القضاة 
و المساعدين القضائيين والموظفين الذين يساهمون في العمل القضائي. 
القضاة : 
يمكن حصر الوضع القانوني للقاضي الجزائري من خلال التطور الدستوري للبلاد.
بالفعل، فقد عرفت مختلف القوانين الأساسية للقضاء تطور الدساتير المختلفة، الصادرة منذ سنة 1963. 
و اعتبرالقانون الأول، المؤرخ سنة ،1969 و المتعلق بالقانون الأساسي للقضاء، السلطة القضائية كوظيفة في خدمة الثورة الاشتراكية مع تشكيلة من المجلس الأعلى للقضاء، ذات الأغلبية الكبيرة التي كانت تسمح للإدارة بتنظيم المسار المهني للقضاة. 
ويأتي بعد ذلك، دستورسنة والقانون الذي يليه من نفس السنة 
و المتعلق بالقانون الأساسي للقضاء، ليرفع السلطة القضائية لأول مرة إلى سلطة قضائية مستقلة متميزة عن السلطتين الأخريين التنفيذية والتشريعية 
و يمنح سلطة قرارية للمجلس الأعلى للقضاء، المشكل في أغلبيته من قضاة منتخبين.
غير أنه، مع بداية الأزمة التي شهدتها بلادنا، عرف هذا القانون الأساسي تعديلا في شكل تحديد لتمثيل القضاة المنتخبين في المجلس.
حاليا، و تطبيقا لدستور سنة 1996، قانون عضوي جديد ساري المفعول (القانون العضوي رقم 04-11 المؤرخ في 06 سبتمبر 2004 المتعلق بالقانون الأساسي للقضاء) ، يهدف إلى دعم استقلالية قاضي الحكم و تكريس مبدأ ازدواجية الجهات القضائية و مواصلة سياسة التكوين المتواصل 
و إعلام القضاة، و تحديد نظام تقاعد القضاة، و رد الاعتبار للمجلس الأعلى للقضاء، بإعطائه استقلالية مالية و بتعزيز تشكيلته المنتخبة مع التحسين من سلطته القرارية.
هذا القانون يفتح سلك القضاة على اختصاصات وطنية أخرى في المجالات المالية و الاقتصادية و الإدارية، و يتعين التوضيح هنا، بأن المجلس الأعلى للقضاء، الذي هو جهاز دستوري، يترأسه رئيس الجمهورية (وزير العدل - نائب الرئيس) مزود بسلطة قرارية فيما يخص تعيين القضاة و تحويلهم 
و سير مهنتهم. أما في المجال التأديبي فإنه يفصل تحت الإشراف الوحيد للرئيس الأول للمحكمة العليا.
و علاوة على هذا، فإنه يصدر رأيا استشاريا حول كل إجراء عفو أو أي مشروع نص، يعدل التنظيم القضائي. 
القضاة هم أعوان للدولة، يتولون مناصب في سلك القضاء، و يعملون بالمحاكم 
أو المجالس القضائية أو بالمحكمة العليا و يمكن أن يستدعون للقيام بمهام معينة بوزارة العدل.
و حسب تنوع و اختلاف نشاطاتهم و مهامهم، يتوزع القضاة في الجهاز القضائي 
إلى قضاة للحكم و قضاة للنيابة.
قضاة الحكم أو القضـاة الجالسون : 
هم القضاة الذين تنحصر مهامهم في النظر في القضايا و إصدار الأحكام في الخصومات
و لا يخضعون في إصدار أحكامهم لأية سلطة سلمية، ما عدا الرقابة القانونية التي تمارس على أحكامهم من قبل المجلس القضائي، و المحكمة العليا.
و يندرج قضاة الحكم حسب الرتب تصاعديا كالتالي: 
على مستوى المحكمة: 
قاض، ثم نائب رئيس محكمة، ثم رئيس محكمة 
على مستوى المجلس القضائي :
مستشار ثم رئيس غرفة، و نائب رئيس مجلس، و رئيس مجلس.
على مستوى المحكمة العليا: 
مستشار، رئيس قسم، رئيس غرفة، نائب رئيس المحكمة، الرئيس الأول.
قضاة النيابة: 
تسميهم القوانين الإجرائية، بممثلي النيابة العامة و يعرفون برجال القضاء الواقف، لكونهم يرافعون أثناء المحاكمة و هم واقفون.
و قضاة النيابة هم على عكس قضاة الحكم، فهم لا يصدرون الأحكام، بل يمثلون الدولة 
و يدعون باسم الحق العام، و يخضعون للتبعية السلمية التي يمارسها النائب العام على مساعديه من نواب عامون مساعدون و وكلاء الجمهورية، و مساعديهم على مستوى المحاكم. 
أمناء الضبط : 
يخضع سلك أمناء الضبط إلى مرسوم سنة 1990 وهو مقسم إلى سلكين خاصين : رؤساء أقسام الضبط وأمناء الضبط . 
- يضم سلك رؤساء أقسام الضبط، رتبة رؤساء أقسام الضبط ورتبة رؤساء أقسام الضبط الرئيسيين . 
- يضم سلك أمناء الضبط، ثلاث رتب: رتبة معاون أمين الضبط ورتبة أمين الضبط ورتبة أمين ضبط رئيسي . 
وعلاوة على المهام المحددة لهم بموجب نصوص الإجراءات القضائية، فإن أمناء الضبط مسؤولين عن حسن سير مصالحهم . 
ضباط الشرطة القضائية : 
تمارس الشرطة القضائية من طرف القضاة و الضباط و الأعوان والموظفين المؤهلين . ويقوم بتسييرها وكيل الجمهورية . و في كل دائرة اختصاص مجلس، يقوم بالإشراف عليها النائب العام و تراقبها غرفة الإتهام التابعة لنفس المجلس. وهي مكلفة بتسجيل مخالفات قانون العقوبات وجمع الأدلة والبحث عن مرتكبي هذه المخالفات ، مادام لم يتم بعد فتح التحقيق

----------

